# Control de dos motores paso a paso con 4 bit por control remoto



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Buenas. Soy nuevo en el foro y llegue buscando una respuesta para la siguiente inquietud. Estoy en el proceso de diseño de un "tanque de guerra" a control remoto que lleva dos motores paso a paso (uno para cada oruga). Ya tengo todo el circuito de control armado con control de velocidad y cambio del sentido de giro, pero para dos motores unipolares necesito transmitir 8 bit y como es de publico conocimiento para los módulos tws 434 sólo se consiguen codificadores de 4 bit. Pongo una imagen del circuito de control. El funcionamiento es simple. Genero una señal de clock con un 555 y esta señal la meto en dos 4017. Los pads de arriba son una selectora con la cual alimento un contador o el otro haciendo que el motor gire para un lado o para el otro. Todo eso anda perfecto pero es para un solo motor y yo necesito manejar dos.
Si se les ocurre algo me sería de gran ayuda.
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

podes mandar solo 2, uno sera "1" o "0", el otro un tren de pulsos, decime si podes y te explico a donde quiero llegar.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Si, puedo mandar eso.


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

ok, solo con eso manejas 2 motores paso a paso, un dato de direccion, siempre o "0" o "1", y el clock (de frecuencia variable), para la velocidad.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Lo pense, el problema es que de esta forma yo no puedo dejar el motor en "punto muerto", ya que voy a estar siempre seleccionando un sentido de giro pero no puedo seleccionar "ninguno" y haciendolo de esta forma aunque no mande pulsos de clock el contador que este activado me va a dejar alguno de sus bit de salida activado y me va a consumir la bateria.


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

dejas de mandar pulsos, y utilizas el "blancking" del contaador.

el tema es que lo haces con 4017, podes sacarle la masa


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Pasa que necesitaria otro bit para sacar la masa. habia diseñado un circuito con compuertas para decodificar los dos bits pero con el clock entremedio se me complicaba. Te paso el archivo en workbench de como habia pensado hacerlo.
La cosa es asi. Cuando se activan las dos llaves se enciende el circuito y depende cual quede prendida es para el lado que va a hacer la secuencia. el problema es que se prenden los dos contadores al mismo tiempo y siempre queda un bit "basura" del otro contador que no me permite hacer la secuencia correctamente.


----------



## alexus (Ene 19, 2010)

no puedo abrirlo...

ponlo en formato imagen.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Ahi esta la imagen. es un desastre pero la cosa era verificar el funcionamiento.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16

Creo que las salidas del 4017 no se deben conectar así pues no son de 3 estados. (1, 0, abierto).
Según veo en los dibujos que adjuntaste tienes por ejemplo: 3 con 7 por lo tanto cuando 3=1 y 7=0 el resultado no será ni 1 ni 0. aunque la señal de ENA sea cierta.

Debes conectar a cada salida de cada 4017 un 74LS125 y, por medio de un 0 en la entrada de control, habilitar los cuatro que quieras que pasen su señal a las salidas.

La imagen adjunta dice más que mil palabras.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 20, 2010)

En el primer circuito no habia drama con que esten conectados entre si los pines ya que con la selectora desconectaba por completo la alimentacion de uno de los contadores cuando el otro estaba andando, entonces era como que tuviese un tercer estado. Con el de workbench que tiene los diodos tampoco habria mucho drama por eso excepto que no andaba jeje. 

MrCarlos, tu circuito esta bueno y en teoria tendria que andar a la perfeccion, lo que pasa es que sigo teniendo el problema de que no puedo manejar todo sólo con dos bit, que es mi principal complicacion.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Se me ocurrio otra forma de solucionar el problema. Adjunto la imagen y el archivo en workbench. La cosa es que solucione el problema de que me quede siempre un bit encendido con las AND pero me parece que como al motor le doy señal nada mas que 1/2 pulso puede llegar a perder fuerza. Si se les ocurre alguna otra forma avisen!!

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16
-Recibí tu mensaje-

En tu mensaje #11 Dices:

MrCarlos, tu circuito esta bueno y en teoría tendría que andar a la perfección, lo que pasa es que sigo teniendo el problema de que   “no puedo manejar todo sólo con dos BIT”,   que es mi principal complicación.

Cual ese TODO que quieres manejar con 2 BITS?

Con el circuito que presentas en tu último mensaje solo tienes 2 entradas, con ellas puedes ejecutar 4 acciones diferentes. Como supongo que son motores a los que les quieres aplicar esas acciones entonces debes “Inventar” un circuito que haga mas o menos esto. (Por ejemplo)

Entradas: ---------Salidas:
A B------- ---------Acción:
0 0------- ---------Detener Motor.
1 0------- ---------Girar a la derecha.
0 1------- ---------Girar a la izquierda.
1 1------- ---------Lo que decidas que haga.

Si cualquiera de los circuitos que has presentado hacen funcionar bien a los motores solo tienes que diseñar una INTERFACE para que ejecute una de 4 acciones mencionadas aquí arriba.
Mientras tanto voy a ver si puedo inventar algo al respecto.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2010)

con un pic andaria perfecto ,plaqueta mas chica menos componentes y muy flexible en cuanto a funciones que podrias agregar a tu tanque ,algun led que encienda y simule disparos,etc. etc. 
si queres dame algo de tiempo y te ago el progama para tu pic ,esa seria la interface mas que perfecta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/motor-paso-paso-bipolar-cuatro-cables-7951/index2.html   lee un poco por aca que ay buena info y esquemas

http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota11.htm


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

A MrCarlos. gracias por contestar.

Mi principal problema era que no encontraba la forma de poder manejar individualmente la velocidad de los motores en cada sentido. El "TODO" era el sentido de giro, la velocidad y la posibilidad de dejar los motores sin ninguna señal. Ya habia pensado decodificar los dos bit con compuertas pero mi problema era que si o si tenia que dejar los contadores prendidos y no encontraba la forma de hacer que se apagen cuando no estaba mandando clock. Suponiendo que dejara una de las cuatro combinaciones para el clock me quedaban la de apagar todo y dos más que serían para prender uno u otro contador. El tema es que se me complicaba con el comando por que tendria que mandar el codigo correspondiente a la accion y recien ahi el clock y era complicado mecanicamente. (la idea es que con un solo comando por motor se seleccione el sentido de giro y la velocidad). En la relacion de entradas y salidas que explicaste queda descolgado el tema de la velocidad de los pulsos, por que si yo mando el codigo "10" supongamos, que era para girar a la derecha ese codigo tendria que prender uno de los contadores, pero no dice nada de la velocidad.


A gustavocof115: Tambien gracias por contestar.

Ahi en el link que me pasaste se habla principalmente de motores bipolares (Fijate que de hecho deje algunos mensajes jaja). Yo a los motores ya los se manejar bien, pero mi problema como ya dije es que tengo que hacerlo si o si con cuatro bit para los dos motores, osea dos bit por motor. Para que con un pic me funcione bien tendria que dejar de lado el codificador que se usa con los modulos de rf 434 (que son sólo de 4 bit) y hacerme mi propio codificador para poder mandar los 8 bit que necesitaria idealmente, pero esto supondria mayores conocimientos de programacion de los que dispongo y por eso lo deje de lado. Mi idea principal era hacerlo con un codificador de 8 bit y mandaba directamente los 4 bit que necesita cada motor y chau (como en el primer esquema). Igual confio en que el ultimo circuito va a andar.

Igual de nuevo mil gracias por la atención.

Voy a armar el ultimo circuito que subi y despues les digo como anduvo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2010)

hombre el decodificador de tu modulo de 4 bit supogo que usa el ic HT12d  ?si usa ese integrado .si podes mandar datos directamente al pic y con el pic manejarias el motor,en el emisor tendrias 4 botones y el ic HT12e ,el emisor no llebaria pic ,solo el reseptor,bueno suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Si, es ese. El tema es que en el emisor tiene que haber dos potes para modificar individualmente la velocidad de cada motor y el sentido de giro, se entiende? Por eso no lo puedo hacer con pulsadores. Si fuese nada mas que el sentido de giro no habria ningun problema, ya que con dos bit alimento uno u otro contador (del primer circuito) y listo. El tema es la velocidad. Si no llego a encontrar una solucion le mando velocidad fija o motores de continua y lo manejo con PWM.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16

¡ Ah ¡ Ahora creo entender un poco más, quieres con 2 BITS controlar:

0 0 Motor parado
1 0 Velocidad del motor
0 1 Giro a la derecha
1 1 Giro a la Izquierda.

Es así ó hay mas acciones que quieras que el circuito ejecute?

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Eso es todo lo que quiero como funcion, pero la cosa es que todo eso lo haca una sola palanca al estilo "Control remoto profesional". E ahi el dilema jeje.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16

Vaya, está fluyendo la información, así que todo aquello lo controla una palanca estilo “Control remoto Profesional”
Y esa palanca que tiene en su interior? Potenciómetros, interruptores, conmutadores, sensores de luz, una mezcla de todos ellos.? 

Tiene movimientos X, Y, y tal vez Z ó cómo será?
Si mueves la palanca en el eje X al tope superior, acciona un interruptor?, ó qué hace?

No es tan importante para mi pero facilitaría el diseño del circuito.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Es verdad. La definicion de control remoto profesional no dice mucho jejeje.
Resumiendo. Mi idea habia sido usar dos potenciometros lineales y adosarles una selectora que diga para que lado va a girar el motor. Al estar en el punto medio no activa ninguno de los dos, y cuando empieza a mover el pote acciona la llave para alguno de los dos sentidos y a la vez el pote regula la velocidad de los pulsos para la velocidad del motor. la parte roja del dibujo seria flexible para permitir que una vez que la llave es accionada el pote se pueda seguir moviendo. Los potenciometros estarian puestos paralelos y cada uno manejaria una oruga individualmente.
Si no entendiste avisame y trato de explicarlo mejor.

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola Cyborg16

Una pregunta: con una sola palanca con movimiento “Y”, cómo se puede mover 2 potenciómetros individualmente?

Según entiendo, Creo, la palanca tiene un potenciómetro; al empujar la palanca hacia delante se mueve éste y llega el momento que acciona un conmutador por medio de un actuador Rojo. 

La acción de que la palanca mueva el potenciómetro la utilizas para variar la frecuencia de un oscilador para que el motor gire más rápido. 

Como la estas empujando hacia delante el tanque de guerra se mueve hacia delante. 

Perfecto, cuando mueves la palanca en el otro sentido el tanque baja la velocidad y como se mueve el conmutador en el otro sentido por medio del bracito Rojo pues el tanque empieza a retroceder. Pero... y el oscilador como le haces para que vaya en aumento?. 

Y para que de vuelta el tanque como para esquivar algo, como le haces con una palanca que solo tiene un movimiento en el eje ”Y”.

Esto está muy difícil pero se puede hacer solo que hay que aumentar mas circuiteria.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

Los controles son dos circuitos exactamente iguales uno para cada motor. En primer lugar habia pensado en poner dos potenciometros, pero despues de algunas pruebas me di cuenta que si yo uno con un cable los dos extremos del potenciometro  y tomo el valor entre el cursor los extremos en el punto central tengo la mayor resistencia (menor frecuencia = menor velocidad) y hacia los extremos la resistencia disminuye (mayor frecuencia = mayor velocidad). Ingenioso, no? jajaja. La cosa es que hay que usar un potenciometro cuatro veces mayor que el requerido por el circuito por que cuando el cursor esta en el centro la resistencia total es equivalente a dos mitades del valor total en paralelo, lo cual da un cuarto de la resistencia del potenciometro. Se entendio?
Me tengo que ir a dormir, asi que mañana contesto.

Gracias por la atencion.

Saludos.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 2, 2010)

Oh no, tengo un problema medio enfadoso, no tanto como este pero, es que, no encuentro ni un codifcador ni se como codificar la señal de atras, adelante y los 4 movimientos del carro, entonces, como codifico esos, dos al mismo tiempo minimo, en una sola frecuencia?? podrian ayudarme?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2010)

Hola WudiWudi

Creo que para cada problema en un circuito puede haber una solución, pero como es el tuyo ?
Podríamos adjuntar tu circuito para tratar de descubrir como solucionar el problema ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## WudiWudi (May 6, 2010)

Esa es la faena, que no tengo idea de como empezar un transmisor de radiocontrol, me refiero a que, mi diagrama a bloques imaginado va asi, pues, no me enseñaron ni enseñaran a hacer uno, debo presentarlo, segun mis pulgas, iria algo asi
                    Osc. local
                       |||||
Codificador-->Modulador--->etapa potencia

Y la otra parte, es igual, solo que se pone decodificador, mi problema es que, como modulo dos señales para dos servos o motores distintos?? no tengo idea de c'omo lograrlo ni que usar, entonces, estoy atorado, alguna idea de diseño incial??


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 24, 2010)

Buenas! hacia un tiempo que no andaba por aca (parciales y esas cosas). Podrias revisar por aca http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Codificadores que esta orientado a servos que es lo que vas a usar. De esto hay cantidad de circuitos. Este es bastante simple http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Codificadores:Con_CMOS_4017_Alejandro_Weber. Bueno, supongo que es ponerse a leer, no? jajaja.
Espero que te sea de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 25, 2010)

Mm, bueno, me ayuda, pero supongo que son analogicos los canales, no digitales, sirve, si no uso servo, si no motor DC, puedo usarlo igual?
ahora, que utilizo como decodificador? ya tengo el transmisor, esta en la banda de FM comercial, es decir, 88 a 108 MHz de portadora, solo necesito el codificador y decodificador, ahh, y el demodulador u.u 
El problema es que, no se como codificar los canales, no importa que solo sean dos, con dos me doy u.u alguna idea?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Fijate que el codificador esta aca=http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Codificadores:Con_CMOS_4017_Alejandro_Weber. y el decodificador esta aca=http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Decodificadores:Con_CMOS_4017. Para motores de CC podes ver con los módulos TWS 434 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/123462/ETC/TWS-BS3.html) que son bastante fáciles de usar y tienen buen alcance. En la hoja de datos te da los nombres de los integrados codificadores y decodificadores. Para la etapa de potencia podes usar un L293B o algo por el estilo.

Saludos.


----------



## jaimeji (Ago 16, 2010)

cordial saludo a los que integran el foro, para mi es primer vez que entro al foro y antes que todo me presento, yo soy JAIME ELBERTO MEJIA ZABALA, vivo en medellín, antioquia colombia, bueno yo tengo un taller de mecanica automotriz, me gusta la electronica como hobbi, veo que ustedes tienen temas interesantes y me gustaria hacer montajes y utilizarlos en mi trabajo, quisiera que por medio de ustedes ando en busca de un circuito electronica para chequear las valvulas IAC de control del ralenti del auto, gracias a los que me puedan ayudar de antemano, mi mail es 






, para lo que les pueda servir con gusto, gracias jaimeji


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2010)

jaimeji dijo:


> ..... quisiera que por medio de ustedes ando en busca de un circuito electronica para chequear las valvulas IAC de control del ralenti del auto, gracias a los que me puedan ayudar de antemano, mi mail es ......


Si no estoy equivocado, el motor que comentas es del tipo PaP (Paso a Paso) bipolar, si este es el caso en el Foro puedes encontrar circuitos para hacerlo funcionar


----------



## jaimeji (Ago 17, 2010)

gracias fogonazo voy a entrar a mirar el contenido del foro gracias jaimeji


----------

